# Considering a Dream is worth the leap of faith?



## frenchmb (Dec 22, 2004)

*Considering a Dream is it worth the leap of faith?*

Hi,

I'd be interest in anybodies opinion regarding the Dream as I'm currently riding a Look KX Light and am considering cross over after years of Look ownership. My main concern is the ride going to be harsher and build quality with respect to the paint bad? Or is best to keep the faith and stay with a new Look like the 555?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I like my Dream, a lot. The ride isn't harsh, the paint is beautiful and it's one of my favorite bikes. Not a lot more to say than that. Can't compare it to a Look because I've not ridden one.

Sometimes it feels better to stick with what you know, other times it's good to break out of a rut. Only you can decide.


----------



## wrench (Jun 15, 2004)

My paint is awesome!!! The Colnago painters are true artists. Are you getting a Dream HP or a Dream from a few years ago. I have had both and the carbon stays on the HP make the ride smooth and not as harsh as some other rides. I have also ridden the Look 555 and didn't like it as much. It was not harsh but I just did't feel comfortable on it. The Nag just fits and is resposive but forgiving enough. The paint on mine is durable and has no issues. I have heard of some complaints with fingerprints under the clear coat and easy chipping. These issues would still not sway my choice of getting another one.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

wrench said:


> My paint is awesome!!! The Colnago painters are true artists. Are you getting a Dream HP or a Dream from a few years ago. I have had both and the carbon stays on the HP make the ride smooth and not as harsh as some other rides. I have also ridden the Look 555 and didn't like it as much. It was not harsh but I just did't feel comfortable on it. The Nag just fits and is resposive but forgiving enough. The paint on mine is durable and has no issues. I have heard of some complaints with fingerprints under the clear coat and easy chipping. These issues would still not sway my choice of getting another one.



I must agree. I have a dream plus that is about 3-4 yrs old and I absolutely love it. I recently purchased an 05 dream hp in a sloping frame and upgraded to the star fork. Not much to say, other than it is absolutely amazing, climbing, ride quality, paint, sprints, etc. 

After having one Colnago, I would never consider anything else. I just wish they made cars.


----------



## dannybgoode (Feb 3, 2005)

*New Dream B-Stay first ride*

I've just taken my new Dream B-stay (03/04 model - not HP) on its first outing. 55 hilly peak district miles.

What can I say - awesome. Not ridden a Look but if you're in the market for a new bike then I would recommend a test ride without hesitation. Just make sure you get it properly fitted.

Good luck and happy riding...


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

frenchmb,

not sure if you 've bought you're dream or not yet but i've had my dream b-stay (non-hp) for just about a year and can't say enough good things about it. the only bike i could see replacing it with would be another nag - preferably a c50  

-perry-




frenchmb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd be interest in anybodies opinion regarding the Dream as I'm currently riding a Look KX Light and am considering cross over after years of Look ownership. My main concern is the ride going to be harsher and build quality with respect to the paint bad? Or is best to keep the faith and stay with a new Look like the 555?


----------

